# Oil and trans fluid suggestions please



## cpolley (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently bought a 2002 VW Jetta 1.8T with 82k miles on it. The car has been well taken care of. But as a first time VW owner I really have no idea what oil I should be putting in my car. I also need to change the trans fluid. Please any suggestions on brands will help.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Any synthetic 5w-30 is fine. Edge/Platinum/Synpower/Mobil 1 HiMiles 

For the trans, do you have an auto or manual? In a manual, Redline MTL is very good.


----------



## cpolley (Nov 27, 2011)

It is an automatic with tiptronic


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Does the VW part number for it end w/A2? If so, you can use MaxLife ATF, but read the entire Valvoline press release because it excludes a few Jetta trans. Otherwise, it's a great product. Mobil 1 ATF now covers VW specs...."recommended for" or whatever. I believe Dexron *VI* to be a good substitute too.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*oil*

if the transmisssion is an 5 speed trip 09a it uses a different oil than the other transmissions. g 052 990 a2 would be the correct spec.. just about any quality 5w-30 or 40 synthetic would be good, don't go with anything 10w-xx or higher as the turbo needs oil when it starts.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*special tool*

forgot to mention you need a special tool to get the plug out of the transmission. german auto parts carries it as well as the trans fluid.


----------

